# Free Registration: A Conversation With John Powell (October 11)



## premjj (Oct 8, 2020)

*The Fans Of Film Music Society* celebrates its eleventh annual event with Oscar-nominated composer *John Powell* in this special co-hosted event with the *Academy of Scoring Arts*. For over twenty years, John has delivered one extraordinary score after the next, and his work in the _How To Train Your Dragon_ and _Bourne_ franchises is now legendary. In 2018, he scored _Solo: A Star Wars Story_ with a new theme by John Williams, then stepped into the classical world with his choral album _Hubris_. Host Kaya Savas will interview John, followed by audience Q&A.

_All registered attendees will receive the livestream info 20 minutes before the event._

*October 11th, 2020
10am-11:45pm PDT*
(The timing on the ticket you will receive after registration is* 10am-11:45am PDT)*









Fans of Film Music 11 with John Powell


The Fans Of Film Music Society celebrates its eleventh annual event with Oscar-nominated composer John Powell!




www.eventbrite.com


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 9, 2020)

premjj said:


> 10am-11:45pm PDT



10PM - 11:45 PM

If you allow me to correct you. 


... Which annoys me very much as it's 4AM where I live :-/


----------



## premjj (Oct 9, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> 10PM - 11:45 PM
> 
> If you allow me to correct you.



Thanks for pointing that out. 

I copied from the email I got. Did it on my phone so missed it I think.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 9, 2020)

Doesn't it make more sense for the typo to be 10AM to 10.45AM ?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this, I've just signed up. For clarity, the Eventbrite listing and email says it's Sunday 11 October, 10am-11:45am PDT (which for any Brits is 6pm BST)


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 9, 2020)

Man... Time changed for me now when I click the link... 

It adapted to my time now

Sun, October 11, 2020
7:00 PM – 8:45 PM CEST

Was not like that when I first corrected in my post above.


----------



## premjj (Oct 9, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> Thanks for sharing this, I've just signed up. For clarity, the Eventbrite listing and email says it's Sunday 11 October, 10am-11:45am PDT (which for any Brits is 6pm BST)



I am also seeing Sunday, October 11, 2020 from 10:00 AM to 11:45 AM (PDT) in the confirmation email.


----------



## I like music (Oct 9, 2020)

If we can't see it live, will we have a chance to see it later e.g. recording?


----------

